# como hacer un equipo lo mas parecido a un hi fi



## gaston sj (Mar 16, 2007)

hola todos 

tengo una pregunta sobre como hacer o como acomodar mis cosas para hacer un sonido lo mas parecido a un hi fi 

pues les cuento que tengo una pc co salida 5.1 (5 satellites 1 woofer), un equalizador pyramid de 10 bandas frecuencias de 60hz a 15khz esto es lo q formaria la parte de preamplificación 

en la parte de amplificación un amplificador de 130wrms para una carga de 8 ohm 2 amplificador de 23wrms para una carga de 4 ohm... aclaro que para tener un sonido sin distorcion o lo mas minima que se pueda lo otilizaria a un 60% de lo que dan los amplificador..

en la parte de salida o sea altavoces un woofer de 15" de unos 90wRMS, 4 twiters de 10w y para medios dos parlantes de 8 pulgadas de 4 ohm , un woofer de 10" en una caja sellada y para ello un divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias

aclaro que el amplificador para graves es totalmente transistorisado y los de 23w son con circuitos integrados 

espero que los "masters" de la electronica nos puedan dar una ayudita ya que hay muchos como yo que quieren armar algo por el estilo y no sabemos como ya que no somos muy experimentados...

tambien espero que les ayude un poco a los principiante saludos gaston
 que el amplificador es totalmente transistorisado...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 17, 2007)

quema el que tienes


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 17, 2007)

hola

por que? no me va a servir?  

o no tienes una respuesta adecuada 

o no tienes ideas 


o que?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 18, 2007)

Todo el Material que has expuesto en tu pregunta, en principio no cumple un mínimo para hifi. Para alta fidelidad lo único que precisas es una buena fuente, una buena etapa amplificadora y unos transductores específicos y de calidad. Todo lo demas es hifimugre.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 19, 2007)

pues muchas gracias pero no especificamente quiero un hi fi solamente quiero que rindan a una buena calidad de sonido como dije en el titulo "algo parecido a un hi fi" saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Entonces dependiendo de lo "parecido" que busques lo que tenés puede sobrar o puede ser inservible. En último caso lo más importante, si no querés HI FI, será tu gusto.
Fijate una cosa por HI FI se entiende la reproducción más exacta posible del original y no me refiero al CD como el original sino a la orquesta / banda, etc que grabó. Es decir que se intenta lograr el sonido que tuvo la reproducción en vivo. Por lo tanto el uso de un eq. en principio estaría contradiciendo esto ya que estaría modificando el sonido.

Si uno quiere ser todavía más exigente para lograr HI FI habría que acondicionar el recinto donde se planea reprodicir el programa musical.

Todo un tema este. Empezas estudiando acústica luego electro-acústica luego audio profesional y finalmente te das cuenta que es practicamente imposible. Buah!!

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 20, 2007)

hola gracias por sus respuestas pero en lo posible como dise el amigo mustang el hi fi es lo mas parecido ala grabacion original ya que es muy dificil tener ese sonido yo queria hacerlo lo mas parecido ya que empezando desde el cd ya biene distorcionado o sea que desde el principio ya no puedo hacer un hi  fi 

pues lo que nesesito es saber como acomodar los bafles y demas o que amplificador me combiene para cada bafle que tengo el ecualizador me puede servir para tener un sonido mas calido o coloreado como el de las valvulas en fin saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yo no entiendo bien. Las cosas ya las tenes compradas? Si es así cual sería la pregunta?

Si la pregunta es como acomodarlas te voy a decir que busques la norma de Dolby 5.1, en la pág de Dolby claro. Ahí vas a encontrar los lineamientos de como posicionar y que función cumple (o mejor dicho que sonidos reproduce) cada una de las 5.1 vías.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 20, 2007)

hola

las cosas las tengo comprdas hace mucho es mas tenia los cacharros amontonados en la montaña de cosas inservibles que quedan en el olvido y queria darles alguna utilidad saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 20, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> las cosas las tengo comprdas hace mucho es mas tenia los cacharros amontonados en la montaña de cosas inservibles que quedan en el olvido y queria darles alguna utilidad saludos



un buen asadito el domingo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 21, 2007)

JO JO JO... hifimugre


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

jajaja son muy chistosos el capitanp y tecnicdeso pero me parece que mi pregunta era seria 

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 23, 2007)

No hombre, no te lo tomes a mal, un poco de humor viene bien. No eres el único que encontró el cajón de residuos y circuitos inservibles y se ha puesto a trapichear a ver que se puede hacer...o altavoces, filtros, en mi taller mensualmente debo deshacerme de mil y una cosas inservibles que hace unos años habria matado por tener, ya que si lo guardaramos todo en un año pareceria que vive un sindrome de diógenes.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

mustangV8
barbara tu respuesta. (pero el v8 mas lindo es el HEMI 426 jeje)

gaston hay una diferencia muy grande entre sonido calido y coloreado . . . 
lo que se busca en un equipo hi-fi es ausencia de coloraciones

tecnidesco tiene toda la razon con el tema del cajon de residuos, y yo agregaria que es muy dificil hacer de residuos un equipo de alta calidad.

tu sistema por lo que veo es complejo, y mi filosofia es que cuanto mas simple mejor.

desde ya que eliminaria la fuente de sonido que tenes, con una computadora terminas escuchando MP3, y ahi arrancamos mal.

para comenzar tendrias que pensar en un equipo estereo y no en uno multicanal.
reemplazar tu fuente de sonido, por una compactera y ver que parlante de los que tenes es mejor.

asi te armas un equipo de buena calidad estereo.

mustangv8 tiene toda la razon con el tema del ecualizador.
pensa que aparte de lo que se dijo, el ecualizador mismo tiene distorsión, y asi se suman las distorsiones de cada componente de la cadena, logrando una calidad final mala.

gaston subi fotos de lo que tenes ( si es que lo tenes todabia ya que llegue tarde ) para tener una idea mas clara . . .


----------



## Danielv (Ene 19, 2008)

Gaston sube las fotos y te podre ayudar un poco, yo entiendo tu idea, yo arme un componente como dicen los compañeros, con residuos, pero me quedo bien, se escucha fino...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 19, 2008)

Otra cosa gastón... me parece que el equipo que tienes en tu habitacion, el que publicas en otro hilo de este foro, de hifi tiene mas bien poco... Para empezar, lo dicho por el compañero, mp3=formato baja calidad... no es compatible con hifi...

Otra cosa es que un hifi o un buen equipo de hifi, norma básica, los dos canales son simétricos, quiero decir con ello que con un 15" de una madre y otro 15 de otro padre, con dos trompetas piezo diferentes, y las cajas con diferente cubicaje cada una... ya esto ni se parece al hifi... tampoco tenemos simetría, y además, no cumple por ningún lado... además, le añadimos residuos electrónicos y ya podemos echar a correr.

Nadie discute que a ti te suene perfectamente... pero te repito lo de siempre, seguro que a medida que evoluciones tu conocimiento y eduques tu oido, te harás mas exigente y distinguiras mejor todos los parámetros de un equipo de sonido.

Gastón, al final conseguiras todo lo que quieres, seguro.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

tecnicdeso tiene razon, salvo que tu equipo sea mono, cosa que no creo, lo primero que tienes que buscar simetria en tu equipo. si te gusta un parlante, compra los 2 juntos, no como mi viejo que recorrio media provincia para conseguir el parlante que le faltaba . . . lo mismo con los componentes del amplificador, preamp, etc, es siempre recomendable armar los 2 canales juntos.....
la otra, un parlante selenium de 15 como el que tenes, que seguro debe ser 15CV3 o 15PW3, es un fierro, pero no concuerda con lo que es hi-fi, te digo porque tengo 2 selenium, son buenos, pero se complica a la hora de hacerlos andar bien . . . .

no se que opinen algunos, pero para mi la mejor un equio de audio no es hi-fi si no tiene un giradiscos.
este es un onkyo que tiene mi viejo, pero ahora al parecer quedo en el olvido, ya que luego de 30 años cumplio su sueño de tener un Garrard 401.ahora esta insoportable el viejo jejejejeje . . .
el vinilo, al igual que las valvulas muestra que el avance en la tecnologia, por lo menos en el audio, no implica una mejora en la calidad.


----------

